# Sensor PH o movimiento



## kerlex (Oct 15, 2007)

Buenas tardes estoy buscando a alguien que me pueda orientar o apoyar para realizar un sensor de PH o movimiento que tenga interaccion con la computadora, me dijeron que es muy parecido al de un sensor de temperatura la conexión a la pc, si alguien pudiera ayudarme se lo agradeceria muchisimo, gracias.

Si me pudieran facilitar un diagrama y la forma enb se se conecta con el ADC0804 para poder llevarlo a al pc porfavor


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 15, 2007)

Un sensor de PH es un sensor utilizado para la quimica para conocer el grado de acidez.

Un sensor de movimiento detecta eso el movimiento, ya sea de personas objetos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 15, 2007)

Lo sensores de PH normalmente funcionan con celdas de vidrios especiales y trabajan por diferencias de potencial entre un electrodo de referencia y la solución. Estas son muy delicadas y no son baratas.
El sensor de movimientos dependerá del tipo como actue pero suelen ser mas sencillos.
Saludos.


----------

